# Participants Needed for a GSD Behavior Study



## ncotta01 (Sep 13, 2010)

The Animal Behavior Clinic at Tufts Cummings School of Veterinary Medicine is currently enrolling German Shepherds into a study that aims to determine factors associated with compulsive behavior and to identify any genetic underpinnings of this condition. Participants will be required to fill out a survey regarding their dog’s behavior and take their dog to a local veterinarian for blood sampling (at no expense to owner or vet). A visit to Tufts is not required. In return, we will provide written treatment information for compulsive behavior free-of-charge. Both affected and unaffected German Shepherds are needed. For more information, email me at [email protected]

Nicole Cottam, Behavior Service Coordinator
Tufts Cummings School of Veterinary Medicine


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

They still very much need GSD participants - both OCD and non-OCD - for this study. 

No cost, all you have to do is fill out their forms, and have a blood draw done on your GSD - and Tufts will reimburse either you or your vet for that. 

With all the GSDs on this site I am sure we can help! Just contact: [email protected] and she will set you up!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

How do we get involved?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

All you need to do is email Nicole [email protected] and she will email you a couple of surveys, the blood draw release and info for the vet, and an article on the study. She is also helpful if you have questions!

It's easy to help and can hopefully save some dogs down the line with what they learn. Thank you!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I just posted a note out to our volunteer database. Hopefully we can round up some participants for their study!


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

I emailed Nicole this morning to see if Thor would be eligible to participate. At 3 months old, I am not sure if he is too young for their study, but we'll see.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

ncotta01 said:


> The Animal Behavior Clinic at Tufts Cummings School of Veterinary Medicine is currently enrolling German Shepherds into a study that aims to determine factors associated with compulsive behavior and to identify any genetic underpinnings of this condition. Participants will be required to fill out a survey regarding their dog’s behavior and take their dog to a local veterinarian for blood sampling (at no expense to owner or vet). A visit to Tufts is not required. In return, we will provide written treatment information for compulsive behavior free-of-charge. Both affected and unaffected German Shepherds are needed. For more information, email me at [email protected]
> 
> 
> Nicole Cottam, Behavior Service Coordinator
> Tufts Cummings School of Veterinary Medicine


++++++++++
Just sent email to sign up. I live nearby and my GSD had major surgery there to clean up an infected spay.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I contacted her and Stosh has been accepted into the study. He has this thing about frisbees that may be classified as a compulsion so she wanted him to participate. He takes a frisbee, braces it against one particular tree and digs on top of the frisbee until he cuts right through it- lots of drooling, he doesn't pay attention to anything going on around him. I can distract him away from it, but he'll go back to it immediately. It's an interesting study


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Stosh said:


> I contacted her and Stosh has been accepted into the study. He has this thing about frisbees that may be classified as a compulsion so she wanted him to participate. He takes a frisbee, braces it against one particular tree and digs on top of the frisbee until he cuts right through it- lots of drooling, he doesn't pay attention to anything going on around him. I can distract him away from it, but he'll go back to it immediately. It's an interesting study


+++++++++++++++++++++
I could make a long and boring list of my GSDs OC habits. One is taking any ball and shoving it under furniture then laying down and crying until you come and dig it out...... then starting all over...... we just love that one.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Apparently terriers and gsds are most prone to OCD behaviors like tail chasing. All I had to do was fill out two surveys, they may have me take him for a blood test later.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Apparently terriers and gsds are most prone to OCD behaviors like tail chasing. All I had to do was fill out two surveys, they may have me take him for a blood test later.


My Abby doesn't qualify. She's just a little nutty, not OCD.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Sigurd qualified, even though I put I don't think he has any OCD behaviours. Still on the fence if I want to participate or not.


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

Thor hasn't exhibited any OCD behaviors according to their list, so he didn't qualify, not that I would expect him to at 3 months old. 

Too bad out GSD, Rappex, wasn't still alive. He was crazy for tennis balls and frisbees. He would play with them non-stop. My husband and I would have to refuse to play with him as he would get to the pint of doing what we called "train panting", where they pant so hard it sounds like a train passing by. Gotta love the GSD


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

PaddyD said:


> +++++++++++++++++++++
> I could make a long and boring list of my GSDs OC habits. One is taking any ball and shoving it under furniture then laying down and crying until you come and dig it out...... then starting all over...... we just love that one.


Karlo and Onyx do the same...I have a back scratcher to slide under the furniture to get out the toys. 
It is obnoxious(or endearing) and they are obsessed with their toys, thats what makes them so much fun to live with!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

For those whose dogs are not OCD, don't they still want them? My dog is not, is participating...


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

Nicole said that Thor, as a puppy , would only qualify if he exhibited OC behaviors. The criteria may be different for adult dogs. . .


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Ah okay, for puppies. 

I think they still need both OCD and non-OCD adults?

Thanks Lea for sending it around to your volunteer DL - yay! 

Definitely something to send to other GSD people, post on Facebook etc. 

There's really nothing to it!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

They are definitely looking for non-OCD adults - would be great if anyone is willing to help them out!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I just sent an email.


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

OCD dogs? i didn't know dogs could have that.... (eats 3 bites, barks 3 times, chases tail 3 times, poohs in 3 different places and repeat) xc: 
sorry stupid joke, but kind of interesting, mines still a pup so he's a little screwy all around but thats cuz he's a pup!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Sigurd's Mom said:


> Sigurd qualified, even though I put I don't think he has any OCD behaviours. Still on the fence if I want to participate or not.


Kinda funny. Yours qualified and you don't think he's OCD. Mine didn't and I think she is. But I guess they know best. Will be interesting anyway.


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

I sent them an e-mail. We'll see if we're chosen.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

They're interested in Jax but we'd need to get his blood across the border. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Can people from outside the US get enrolled too? I mean we are in the middle of moving but I have three GSD's to enroll and it would be an interesting study.


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

Hannah doesn't qualify. They sad they're looking for dogs with tail-chasing or spin issues. Okie dokie then.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

will_and_jamie said:


> Hannah doesn't qualify. They sad they're looking for dogs with tail-chasing or spin issues. Okie dokie then.


That's definitely a good thing. Mine don't do any of that either


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

Mrs.K said:


> That's definitely a good thing. Mine don't do any of that either


Yeah, I think so, too! She's got enough issues with the separation anxiety and severe HD, she doesn't need anymore issues.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

will_and_jamie said:


> Hannah doesn't qualify. They sad they're looking for dogs with tail-chasing or spin issues. Okie dokie then.


Did they want to use him as "normal" dog then?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Sigurd's Mom said:


> Sigurd qualified, even though I put I don't think he has any OCD behaviours. Still on the fence if I want to participate or not.


You should participate - it's only a blood sample and questionnaire, it will help the research for the breed.


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

LisaT said:


> Did they want to use him as "normal" dog then?


Apparently not.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Raven will be part of the control group.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Abby will be part of the control group, going there Monday.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Hmm...Koda has recently started circling to chew on his rear end or hind legs. I've checked him over for fleas, ticks, etc. Nothing..Plus he's on Frontline. It's kind of off and on, but it started to worry me because when he did it, he didn't stop for a while, even when trying to distract him to get him to stop. Would that be considered an OCD behavior, or the beginnings of one?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> Abby will be part of the control group, going there Monday.


Yikes, quoting myself, how boring.

Went there today and Nicole took Abby's blood. Now for the loooooooong wait to see the results of the study.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

All GSDs still needed! They are appreciative of the respondents thus far! I know there are more OCD GSDs out there - and normal too!

From Nicole:
"We’ve enrolled 50% of the total number of dogs needed for normal control-group German Shepherds but only about 10% of what we need for German Shepherds that are affected with compulsive behavior."

[email protected] for more.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh has also been including in the survey, not sure yet if they'll want the blood test. Really interesting study


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Excellent, I mean, why not right? This study could help dogs and who knows, maybe someday humans. Knocking some cable programming out, but that seems like an okay tradeoff  (Hoarders, the OCD shows...).


----------



## Rowan (Feb 10, 2011)

What is the starting age for this? Rowan hasn't shown to much ocd. He did go threw a short time of wanting to chew his tail but with a little training he has stopped. Rowan is 4 months.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow sorry didn't know that this was an old post, I followed it from a link I was given.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

They are apparently still looking for participants. http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...german-shepherds-needed-behavioral-study.html

I would fill out the eligibility survey linked in the new thread or contact Nicole directly via her email in the OP with any questions.


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm assuming you have to live close to the clinic correct?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Heagler870 said:


> I'm assuming you have to live close to the clinic correct?


No. As the OP states, a visit to Tufts isn't required. My regular vet drew Raven's blood and I mailed it off to Tufts myself.


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

Oh okay. My bad for not paying attention. Thank you. Well I just e-mailed the lady because Apollo has an extreme tail chasing issue.


----------



## 4loveofadog (Mar 3, 2010)

*behavior study from Tufts on compulsive disorders*

is there any new information from the study they were doing at Tuft's University on complusive behavior in german shepherds, especially in the area of tail chasing?


----------

